

Ivy League school janitor graduates with honors - madiator
http://news.yahoo.com/ivy-league-school-janitor-graduates-honors-182936684.html

======
GuiA
"The richness is in me, in my heart and in my head, not in my pockets"

Something worth remembering, all caught up that we are in $1 bn IPOs and
multi-million exits.

------
dochtman
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3968015>

